# ATI Radeon X300



## BizitchMaster (Nov 30, 2005)

I am just wondering if anyone knows what would be good settings for an ATI Radeon X300


----------



## grazzhoppa (Dec 3, 2005)

Use the Find Max Core and Find Max Mem to find a number specific for the card you have.  It's probably the best way to find  good settings for your card.

Other than that, checking out the core of the x300, it's the same as the x550.  The x300 is clocked at 375mhz  while the x550 is clocked at 400mhz.  So you can probably get close to 400mhz...but you may not because the x300 is the bottom of the product line and probably doesn't get "quality" cores that can reach high speeds.

And lots of x300's have passive cooling (they dont have a fan on their heatsink), and that can be dangerous if you overclock it for extended amounts of time - if that's the case with your x300.  

I don't know what type of memory they ship with x300's, but i'm doubtful they could overclock much higher than what they ship as.  But again, Find Max Mem would find you a good number to consider for your overclock.


----------

